# Need horse advice. [leg issues.]



## KlassieKeepsake (Oct 28, 2010)

So here is my problem. I bought a horse in February, and he's had many leg issues. It turns out he has arthritis in three of his legs, his back left leg worse then his front two.  And we live in a cold, wet environment which just makes it worse. We really don't know what to do with him.. He is in so much pain he can hardly walk. We have given him bute, but he can't stay on it forever.

What do you guys think?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Oct 29, 2010)

How old is he? Is he overweight? Was he worked hard or on a lot of pavement?

You may have to consider euthanasia if he can hardly walk.


----------



## patandchickens (Oct 29, 2010)

What does your *vet* think... I mean, he can see the horse, we can't.

From what you describe though, if you have tried everything and he's still barely getting around and in obvious pain, it may be time to start thinking about euthanasia.

What are his living arrangements though? If he is currently stalled overnight (or more), you might try putting him on 24/7 turnout if you have (or can find) somewhere to do that with good footing (not a mudpit) and a good deep shed for him to shelter in when required.

Because, I gotta tell you that I was seriously starting to consider putting my older TB down about ten years ago because he was having increasing difficulty getting through the winters. By February he would be unable to do more than walk, really, and not having much fun with that either. But then we bought this place and he's been turned out ever since (tho I do bring them in maybe 2-3 nights a year, not so much for cold as for when it's a driving heavy wet snow from the south that gets into their shed and makes them wet and cold for several days in a row), and it has made a HUGE difference. And mind, I live almost an hour north of Toronto, so this is not just something for warm climates 

He still gets real stiff on those nights when he *is* stalled overnight, or even if I just put him in for an hour to wait for the farrier; and he is still arthritic of course and when we have many months' worth of very hard ground I do start to think about euthanasia again (but more b/c of his feet than his joints)... but in general he is a different horse than back when I was boarding him, even though he is older now, and he trots and canters and rears with the other guys and does not seem to be in pain. I would not *ride* him, he is not *sound*-sound, but he is quite definitely pasture-sound and I totally credit that to living outside where he can constantly move around.

Best of luck,

Pat


----------



## miss_thenorth (Oct 29, 2010)

Riva's Remedies was recommended to me at one point for an altentative to bute.  Can't remember exactly what the name of the product was, but I'm sure you could contect them and tell them your situation.  and I also totally agree with 24/7 turnout, with a deep shelter.
http://rivasremedies.com/


----------



## KlassieKeepsake (Oct 29, 2010)

He is 17, in a soft pasture 24/7... The vet said it is arthritis, but it hasn't been this obvious until now. The bute is helping him out, but the leg is still very swollen.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 29, 2010)

You haven't mentioned what supplements he is on.  There are some excellent ones on the market.  They did wonders for my old mare when she was alive.  She was retired...I couldn't even do a walking trail ride on her the last few years....and did so well on the supps that I had to take her off them in the spring as she'd do short little bolts and bucks and I feared for her fragile, career-ending check ligament tear.  I can't remember the name of the last one she was on...it was a liquid, cost about $100, lasted me 3-6 months (can't remember now, I think I got two bottles a year, but didn't use it in the spring) and required a prescription.  It had hyaluronic acid, I think, and glucosamine.


----------



## patandchickens (Oct 29, 2010)

So, wait, when you say "the leg is very swollen", what exactly is going on? Chronic arthritis does not usually involve *much* swelling.

When was the last time the vet looked at this horse? If it was not very recently then I am wondering whether there is something else (on top of arthritis) that is causing the swelling and severe lameness? Two things that come first to mind (cuz of being very common) would be a foot abscess (which can cause swelling even up to the hock in some cases) or tendon/suspensory problems. But there are plenty other possibilities; splint fracture, sprain, infection, etc. Is there any heat, and where exactly IS the swelling?

If the vet *has* seen the horse in the past week or so, in his current very-swollen very-lame state, then of course it is better to go by his advice than by people on the internet who haven't seen the horse; but I am just mentioning this "in case".

Pat


----------



## michickenwrangler (Oct 29, 2010)

Where on the leg is the swelling? If it has not been "obvious until now" makes me suspect something else is going on.

Call the vet.


----------



## KlassieKeepsake (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry i haven't gotten back here sooner, it's been hectic around here. We're using DMSO gel and it is helping him feel better.The vet was out not long ago - he is the one that diagnosed the arthritis. Our farrier checked for an abscess[which he did have in his front hoof.] in the back and none. No heat in the leg.


----------



## Horsiezz (Nov 3, 2010)

I also would suggest 24/7 turnout with shelter. 

Talk to your vet about possible medicines,supplements,etc that you could put your horse on. See if he/she recommends any. Or talk to your vet about possible euthanasia if you want to go that route,and put your horse out of its misery permanently. See what he/she thinks you could do,and see what he/she recommends. Think about it carefully before you make any sudden decisions. Seek the vet's advice before making a serious decision based off here. 

Good luck!


----------



## w c (Dec 17, 2010)

Arthritis is very unlikely to cause swelling, or in general, anything else you would see on the leg - generally, the only thing one sees is that the horse is lame.  It's very unusual to have such a huge arthritis that one can actually see it.  It's usually between bones, so not visible.

The horse needs to be seen by a vet and diagnosed.  Until then, it is not possible to treat it, because it is not known what the problem is, and different problems are treated differently.

Swelling on a leg is generally caused by a soft tissue (tendon, muscle) injury, or an infect, abcess or disease.  Rarely, a leg swells because of an old injury, and isn't really an issue if the horse is to be worked lightly.

Where is the swelling?  Ankle?  Cannon?  Knee?  Hock?

My guess is that your horse may have arthritis in one or more legs, as many horses do, but that the swelling is caused by something else.

Most of these conditions are very treatable.  And arthritis generally is very manageable with good care and with making sure the horse is on good footing.  The type and amount of work the horse does is geared toward keeping him comfortable.  And yes some horses have such severe arthritis that they cannot be worked.  And some even so severe they can't get around and need to be put to sleep.


----------

